
Ask HN: What's the best way to learn frontend development nowadays? - whitepoplar
Hey everyone! I consider myself a jack-of-all-trades programmer and have done basic frontend work in the past, but I&#x27;d like to get up to speed on frontend development circa 2016. I&#x27;m a fan of server-side rendered templates, not too much javascript, and practices that can be learned and implemented quickly. Looking at the frontend landscape today is, to be blunt, frightening. It&#x27;s changing so quickly and I get anxious just thinking about it. Any advice or tips on how to learn contemporary frontend dev without pulling my hair out? Thanks in advance!
======
ishbits
I'm not a front end dev but am an experienced programmer. About 3 years ago I
took a few evenings and to work through Angular tutorials - at the time I
didn't realize these new frameworks rendered client side.

After I had a few things on the screen I added Bootstrap and started to learn
CSS from scratch.

My advice is pick a framework, I like Angular 2 ( or any batteries included
framework) and just work through the tutorials. Type it all out instead of
downloading the starters. It helps if you have an idea of an app to build
rather than just banging out Todo apps, you can then apply what you learned to
a project that means something to you.

------
err4nt
I come from a graphic design education, so I entered web development from the
design side and am working my way through frontend, hoping someday to have
full stack skills.

You can get distracted learning the ever-changing frameworks, patterns, and
tools - the way I have been able to learn best has been by focusing on writing
vanilla HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.

Also, while learning, dont be afraid to write lots and lots of throwaway code!
You learn something better doing it 1000 times, than doing it once. Build at a
scale where you have time and effort to build lots and lots of little things.

------
seanwilson
Don't think too hard about it. Just pick a framework/library and make
something with it. Once you've learned a few picking up new ones is easy
because you'll be familiar with most of the different concepts.

------
gt2
This was posted a few days ago:

Step-by-step tutorial to build a modern JavaScript stack from scratch

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12823937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12823937)

------
brudgers
The constant in all of it is JavaScript. Frameworks and libraries have
advantages and tradeoffs relative to that constant. Evaluating them as the
flavor of the day changes will always be in that context...even backend versus
frontend architectures ultimately is.

------
randelramirez
I know there are a lot of online resource/tutorials that can be found online
that are free, though Pluralsight is not free, I would recommend it, you can
actually register a Microsoft account at Visual Studio online and get some
free courses.

